# Some big FreeBSD graph



## graudeejs (Oct 19, 2010)

Some big FreeBSD graph (developers and key teams)


EDIT:
uhhh, and when I went to sleep I realized it's wrong.... (unfinished)


EDIT:
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD-graph/


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Off topic probably... Complete newbie to svg here.  Worked fine in inkscape, I wanted to save it to png or something to view it larger.  Two image programs could not load it.  I tried loading it in opera, X froze, exited X, which rebooted the machine to fsck.  Well and good, but for once opera came up with most settings (speed dial...) (toolbars...) defaulted to a new install.  A quick 
	
	



```
find . -type f -newer [some older file] -depth 1 cp -v {} /tmp/.opera \;
```
 in .opera and I could restore older versions from an rsync backup. Opera restored to pre-crash status... The good news, now that the rsync (gjournal) is mounted I can do an incremental backup...


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 19, 2010)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Off topic probably... Complete newbie to svg here.  Worked fine in inkscape, I wanted to save it to png or something to view it larger.  Two image programs could not load it.  I tried loading it in opera, X froze, exited X, which rebooted the machine to fsck.  Well and good, but for once opera came up with most settings (speed dial...) (toolbars...) defaulted to a new install.  A quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't save it to png, it requires far to much memory....
I created it with graphviz....


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks. Optipng, or inkview, operating on the png/svg,   resulted in yet another backup of the browser files from the gjournal.  I should probably make an alias "svgview" or something to warn against trying large svg files (greater than the size supplied to view with inkview) again.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 19, 2010)

I can view it in inkview no problem.


Anyway, when (and if) I finish it, I want to have entire FreeBSD.org relations and structure in it. (currently Only key teams)


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 19, 2010)

Under what license do you release this file?

If you're not familiar with open source documents license, I'd recommend a Creative Commons one and more specifically CC-BY 3.0, as it's the one rather close of the BSD license.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, only 1.5 g ram at this particular machine. Maybe that was the problem. At any rate, now I have the command "svgview" available which just puts a warning about crashes to the terminal...


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 20, 2010)

My 1.25G RAM linux laptop views it okay in Opera.  I mean, where okay means that there's a lot of distantly connected points and gobs of white space and everything slows to a crawl and the machine pages stuff in and out of swap like crazy.

If I try it with gnome image viewer it just spins and spins until all the RAM & swap are eaten up and then I have to reboot.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2010)

Added git repo. Updated graph....
Based on available information added src, doc and ports committer groups.
http://aldis.git.bsdroot.lv/FreeBSD-graph/tree/

The resulting graph looks quite interesting.

People without relations are probably src committers


----------



## Beastie (Oct 21, 2010)

My goodness! Vector graphics are worse than fork bombs. LOL

It is not the first time I open an SVG, but this time it reached a higher plane of awesomeness hahaha. I tried opening the file on different applications and every time it managed to fill the small memory and +150 MB of swap. The system was unresponsive for a few seconds, then the application was killed due to running out of swap space.
Contrary to jb_fvwm2 and fronclynne though, the machine did not crash/freeze/reboot.

On the bright side (or is it?), I discovered a 24th bad sector on my system disk. Ouch. Reminds me I must replace that disk some day. So, thank you killasmurf86. I guess.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2010)

Lol.
Just updated graph, remove ex-developers... improved visibility 
Hmm, how much ram do you have?
I have 2.5G (and I'm running ZFS)
No problem with SVG in inkscape


----------



## Beastie (Oct 21, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Hmm, how much ram do you have?


Ahem, 384M. :OO


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 21, 2010)

1.25G RAM + 2.5G swap.  Something in that SVG is really angry with my computer.


----------



## crsd (Oct 22, 2010)

Opens instantly in FF 3.6.11 (machine has 16Gb of RAM though)


----------

